# Tube vs. Solid State Amps



## Marlon (Sep 9, 2007)

which are better??


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

*Red vs Blue
Round vs Square
Up vs Down*
:sport-smiley-002: :bow: :food-smiley-004: :rockon:

*None is better. It's what your ear likes or dislikes.*


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

cheesecake. best tone ever.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*it depends...*

It really depends on what you want to do.

The great thing about tube guitar amplifiers is that when they start to distort, it is a smoother waveform that contains even order harmonics. To most ears, this sounds 'warmer'. When transistor amps distort they contain odd harmonics which are really harsh sounding. So, if your looking for natural amp distortion, like in blues, rock, a bit of country, etc then a tube amp is a great thing.

however, if you want clean headroom, where you can really turn things up without distortion, you can generally find transistor amps with high wattage in smaller less expensive packages. if you like to use pedals for your sound, same thing can apply.

so, it really depends on your application. if it sounds good, it is good.

Gene


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah it depends...Im fine with both...

You just have to know how to play with both of them...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Marlon..In general, I agree with what the others have said.

In addition, tube amps *tend* to be more expensive and they *tend* to weigh more (given that you are comparing "apples to apples" sort of thing). 
They also need to be/should be cared for/maintained a bit more.

That said, I prefer tube amps personally. Many of my friends have SS amps and they sound great.

Dave


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

great info here, you usually find that most folks like one type or the other based on the above mentioned diff's, and their preferences.

what I have experienced is: a good tube amp will change tonally based on what your putting into it, I would call this "liveliness/feel/character/even harms etc.., conversely, most solid state amps are "information", they do not react to your playing as a tube amp, and that's what I look for , something that enhances the intended musical experience, as always, ymmv, and for sure "trust your ears and not your eyes, if it sounds right...it is "!

imho of course :food-smiley-004:

ohhh..one last comment: the effect of the speaker is HUGE in any amp, and can transform an OK amp into a TERRific amp when chosen carefully, the speaker does alot, I would consider that as a very important part of the equation.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

when you say SS are you including digital... ala Line 6?

Either way Tube/Solid State/Digital... who cares who wins... if the amp gives you an inspiring tone..then love it for what it is.
Me personally... I love tube amps but there are some SS amps that are on the top of my list... can you say Roland JC-120! Then there is the new Vox line of modellers... I'm all over those they are awsome!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Go with whacha' like... to me:

Tube amps are fantastic for every genre I can think of. Fender's cleans, Marshall's crunch, Mesa's distortion, etc... there's a brand for everythin'!

Solid state amps are great for clean *cough* Roland Jazz Chorus *cough* and maybe some high gain tones *cough* Randall *cough*. 

Modelling is good if you need a variety of tones. 

I use my tube amp (Marshall JCM 800) for jammin' / loud playing, solid state amp (Randall RG75G2) for practicing and modelling (Line 6 POD XT Live) for silent recording. 

All depends on what you need. Just get some cash, try out every amp within the budget and then use your ears to decide...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

doesnt matter who made it or what its guts are - if it sounds good, it sounds good!

there's a handful of SS amps i'd buy, coincidentally they're mainly peaveys.. i stick with my tubes for all my uses though (live, home practise, home recording)


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I find that my tube amp amplifies every mistake that I make. Don't know if it's true for all solid state amps, but the few that I have been a lot more forgiving to my sloppy technique. They allowed me to play with more confidence.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, a question I rarely see off HiFi sites!



NB-SK said:


> I find that my tube amp amplifies every mistake that I make. Don't know if it's true for all solid state amps, but the few that I have been a lot more forgiving to my sloppy technique. They allowed me to play with more confidence.


Then a tubeamp will help you play better :wink:

The geeky answer is the SS amps you used has lousy dynamic range, hence covered up errors.




> doesnt matter who made it or what its guts are - if it sounds good, it sounds good!


Best reply EVAH! :rockon2:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I found the same thing with my old solid state practice amp... so to make up for it I'd set the gain to 10, click on my Wylde Overdrive and crank all 3 knobs on that bitch too. Bit hissy LOL but it was worth it until I grabbed that Randall.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW...that's a loaded question...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> A quality, well made, gig-worthy solid state amp you buy only once. A quality, well made, gig-worthy tube amp you buy over and over again as you replace tubes, have a tech set the bias, etc. Tube amps have "consumable" parts. For the most part, solid state amps don't.



True, but not the whole story!:smile:

Speaking as a man who makes his living repairing and building amps, it should be added that solid state amps are more of a PITA to work on, which generally means a higher repair bill if they DO need some work!

What's more, solid state amps are normally made in such a way that all but the simplest mods are either not cost-effective or just impossible.

I've said many times before that I believe solid state amps are only really popular with jazz players and shredders. Jazz guys like it super clean, which is the forte of solid state. 

Shredders add so much gain and processing that no one can tell the original tone of an amp anyway.

That leaves traditional rock, blues, country and such to tube amps. These tones often demand some "dirt" and as someone already has said, solid state distortion is more harsh and much less pleasing with these music modes.

Chaque a son gout...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for me its tubes all the way for playing live.

but, for rehearsing, recording and, especially, playing at super low volume, i prefer solid state.

-dh


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Geek said:


> Wow, a question I rarely see off HiFi sites!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm aware of that. I have no doubt a good solid state amp would not have been as forgiving. 

I usually play out of my tube amp. It sounds better to my ears, but at night, I use my 'Vox' VBM-1 (it's actually a Rockers VBM-1. The Korean factory that made them for Vox sold their surplus in a slightly cheaper cabinet. Cost me a whopping 55$). Good enough cleans and lots of distortion at extremely low volumes. 

http://www.guitarline.co.kr/front/php/product.php?product_no=693&main_cate_no=33&display_group=1


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> You can only impart so much useless wisdom in two or three snide sentences....I know I grossly over-simplify. As I understand it, a lot of current mass manufactued amps are less than tech friendly too. Boogies, Peavey Delta Blues and Classic 30/50's come to mind as awkward to work on.
> 
> And as I check the stable, my tube amps out rank the solid state 5 to 1, so I don't even follow my own non-advice!
> 
> ...


+1, Paul! And I'm also more a fan of jazz played through a vintage tube amp like a Tweed Deluxe. After all, that's what they used in the Golden Years of jazz!

I'll forgive a bass player for using SS. Today's bass sound is clean and snappy and SS does that just fine. That being said, recordings from the early 50's were of course all made with tube amps and they sound just fine to me! I LIKE the sound of a JazzBass or Precision played through an old Traynor or Bassman! 

I remember when the world changed for bass players. It was in the early 70's, with Chris Squire championing "Round Wound Roto-Sound" strings! Played on a Rickenbacker, of course. 6 months after we started selling them at the store where I worked they started coming back for fret jobs! Nobody knew the new strings would wear out old style frets.:smile:

I actually prefer 30-40 year old SS amps to repair, like Sunn Concerts and Monoblocks and such. You're right that some parts may not be available but my career was in electronic parts and I know my theory so I've not been stumped yet at choosing a newer transistor or whatever that will fill form, fit and function. The advantage is that they were handwired and/or on simple circuit boards that are easy to work on. The modern boards can often be impossible to signal trace while powered up, since they pile stuff up on top of each other to cover the point you need to get at with a probe.

Anyhow, back to the flames!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm going back to the start of the thread here. For starting out and cost, you'll do best with a SS amp. If would be good if you get something that has a line (headphones) out and a CD in so you practice along with songs and backing tracks. Cheap headphones are a no. You can practice with less distraction too.

Who knows, in six month you may outgrow, but I see that as a sign of progress.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i'd get an SS to start too (looves my old peavey rage, may buy it back.. and the guitar lol), however i dont consider line out/headphone out or CD input to be a necessity.

practise unplugged late at night - it'll be just as loud as headphones lol. as for playing along to tracks, jsut turn down the amp and turn up the stereo - gets the job done, you dont have to be super loud (but if your stereo can do it, gopher it!), works well.

thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*Ah Yes lads...*

for your amplifiers what ye say 'tis true, all true, all of it 

but no can compare with the great, the one an only purley analogue- 


IMO -spruce topped box-

)



In all seriousness however I find the tube idea better for my ear.
it does seem to inspire me more-perhaps the hands on maintenance?


Ive played SS amps I liked too, they were just different-

AMF didnt the late Marc Bolan of T Rex use a SS amp?-
hey now there's a signiture sound- 

and Im sure Jimi would sound good on either...maybe!>?

Amps aren't really that important IMO-they basically all sound the same

tubes maybe a bit more fun-


I think it may have something to do with what were used to hearin' and how old we are-and of course everyones different--what kind of music we play, like, what the purpose of the amp is...kinda like cars...Caddy's! Porche's!!Lamborghini's!!! VW's? 




VW's too


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a tube desciple from the get go but if I had to have a SS amp it would be a Polytone hands down. IMO:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Soupbone said:


> Amps aren't really that important IMO-they basically all sound the same


please dont ever say that again.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Budda said:


> please dont ever say that again.


He musta been hit by Harry Pothead's "confundus" spell from the other thread


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

very interesting 

my 'go to' amp is a roland jazz chorus 2 by 12 
(problee from 79ish now)
which i don't use for it's chorus (and never it's o-drive)
i like that fact that it lets you hear the guitars tone more than the amps
it's clean and has volume to spare


my 'beloved' amp is a low watt tube one
perfect for recording,warm and natural sounding,
'straight guitar to amp stuff'

very different animals

play a bunch of stuff and see what you think would work best for you


i've been really empressed with those newer vox valvetronix ones
nice slection of tones and loud enough to be heard
and at good prices


----------



## highwayjones (May 26, 2006)

Tube for sure
highway


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

There's a lot of different tube amps , so you can't really say " any tube amp is better for me than any solid state amp" . I know I'd take a solid state randall over a lot of cleanish tube amps anyday , and I wouldn't trade my vetta for my girlfriend's stiletto . 

Yeah , I just said I prefer having a solid state amp than a mesa boogie . different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'am deffinatly switchin to tubes from now on. shitty Crate I got broke on me and I'm gonna sell the new replacement they send to me.

If any of you are interested. I'm gonna let it go for 350-400 NIB. 

PM if interested lol

daniel:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

maybe thats because the stiletto isnt a flagship of mesa boogie, whereas the vetta is the best amp L6 makes...


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> maybe thats because the stiletto isnt a flagship of mesa boogie, whereas the vetta is the best amp L6 makes...


That's exactly my point . There are good tube amps and good transistor amps , but there's a lot less "bad" tube amp because they don't make a lot of entry-level tube amps . But if you compare amps in the same price range , it's really just a matter of tastes .


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> shitty Crate I got broke on me and I'm gonna sell the new replacement they send to me.
> 
> If any of you are interested. I'm gonna let it go for 350-400 NIB.


Ummmm ... I think you need to work on your selling technique !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Ummmm ... I think you need to work on your selling technique !


Bagpipe.....I was thinkin' the same thing when I read it. :food-smiley-004:

However....somebody might be looking for a shi**y amp...at the right price.


Dave


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

greco said:


> Bagpipe.....I was thinkin' the same thing when I read it. :food-smiley-004:
> 
> However....somebody might be looking for a shi**y amp...at the right price.
> 
> ...



Yes yes I know my selling technique wasnt quite suttle Ill deffinatly work on that when I get time to sell it.

Aside from it breaking down it is and was a good amp, Crate just doesnt have the sound I want though.


----------



## Rydock (Nov 1, 2007)

Ever since I got my 50w 212 atomic reactor, I never looked back to solid state. It makes a world of difference for all genres of music. This thing is loud and I never have it turned up above 30%, yet. It can even play bedroom levels without degrading tone. I always noticed that the solid state tones that I played with always had annoying qualities to it. I could never find that in tubes.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Depends on use needed for and desired sound . :sport-smiley-002:


----------

